# This thread is for COOKED game pics..



## Coho

Hopefully it will be fun to browse thru by the end of the season..






Teriyaki dove..with jalapeno, cream cheese and bacon. 



Sticky please....


----------



## sjemac

Fried goose livers and onions.






Snipe on toast w champagne.






Goose Prosciutto


----------



## J.R. Quacker

Before this gets too far along could I make a request that if you have the recipe posted somewhere in here already could you put a link to that post in with the picture.
Thanks,
Josh


----------



## BuckeyeDuck

Buffalo Dove Breasts...

Link: http://www.refugeforums.com/refuge/showthread.php?t=473610&highlight=Buffalo+Dove












Seared Mallard Breasts with Onions and Poblano Peppers & wine reduction sauce.
California Waterfowl Association Wine (bottle signed by Dick Benson)


----------



## Coho

Duck with orange sauce






Duck breasts are butterflied and soaked in 2 changes of salted water. Then into a brine of orange juice, ground cloves, allspice, ginger, black pepper, salt and some soy.

Three days later they are grilled to medium rare.
Sauce is OJ, healthy shot of Grand Marnier, ground cloves, ginger, spring of rosemary, garlic, 2 beef bullion cubes, cardamon..simmered and reduced then finished with butter to make the sauce. I eyeball it to taste.


----------



## Coho

Thats supposed to be a "thumbs up" not down.. It's VERY good this way. 

Orange zest in the brine/sauce too. I forgot that.


----------



## sjemac

Fixed it for ya.


----------



## Coho

Teal and spoonies
Lemon/bacon/jalapeno

Filet the breasts and butterfly or leave whole if small.
Soak in a couple changes of salted water.
Then marinade..I used cheap Albertson's Jamanican Jerk marinade

In a cast iron skillet I cooked 5 pieces of bacon. As it rendered down I put in one sliced lemon and a sliced fresh jalapeno. I then removed the bacon and added the duck. Cooked to medium rare.

Nice and spicey and required a cold beer. The bacon is garnish.


----------



## Coho

Duck with Thai peanut sauce

Filet breast and butterfly. Then soak in a couple changes of salted water. Then soak in a mild saltwater with the juice and zest of a whole lemon for a couple days. stirring daily or more.

Grill and serve with a Thai peanut sauce.

I make my own but here is the food networks.
Peanut Sauce: 
1 cup smooth peanut butter 
1/4 cup low-sodium soy sauce 
2 teaspoons red chili paste, such as sambal 
2 tablespoons dark brown sugar 
2 limes, juiced 
1/2 cup hot water 
1/4 cup chopped peanuts, for garnish

Combine the peanut butter, soy sauce, red chili paste, brown sugar, and lime juice in a food processor or blender. Puree to combine. While the motor is running, drizzle in the hot water to thin out the sauce, you may not need all of it. Pour the sauce into a nice serving bowl and garnish with the chopped peanuts. Serve with chicken satay.


----------



## Jimbob

This has been up before...








ONE GREAT DUCK AND ANDOUILLE GUMBO

2 tablespoons extra-virgin olive oil, divided 
2 pounds duck breast fillets, diced to bite size, divided 
Salt and pepper 
2 teaspoons poultry seasoning, divided 
1 1/2 pounds diced andouille sausage, divided 
3 tablespoons butter 
4 ribs celery, chopped 
2 green bell peppers, seeded and chopped 
1 large onion, peeled and chopped 
2 bay leaves, fresh or dried 
2 tablespoons to 1/4 cup hot pepper sauce (for mild to moderate heat..I use BullCook's Swampfire! - cause I can...you use what you got ) 
1/4 cup all-purpose flour 
1 quart chicken stock or broth 
3 cups chopped okra, fresh - or defrosted frozen baby okra 
1 (28-ounce) can crushed tomatoes 
1 (14-ounce) can diced tomatoes, in puree
1 tsp. dried thyme 
file' powder 
green onions, thinly sliced on an angle 
2 1/2 cups rice, cooked

Soak diced duck at least overnight in milk and water with some vinegar added.

Preheat a large heavy bottomed pot over medium high heat. Add 1 tablespoon of the olive oil, and 1 pound of the diced duck. Season with salt and pepper and sprinkle on half of the poultry seasoning. Brown on all sides, about 2 or 3 minutes. Chop your veggies while it's working. Add half the andouille to the pan and cook another 1 to 2 minutes. Transfer duck and sausage to a dish and repeat with remaining duck and sausage, remembering to season again as you go. Return pan to heat and add butter. When the butter melts, add chopped celery, peppers, onion and bay. Season with salt, pepper and hot sauce. Cook 3 to 5 minutes to begin to soften veggies. Add flour and cook for 2 minutes. Slowly stir in the broth and bring liquid up to a boil. Add okra, duck and sausage to the boiling broth, then stir in your tomatoes and thyme. Bring back up to a bubble, reduce to simmer. Simmer for 5 minutes to combine flavors and adjust your seasonings. Serve gumbo over rice, dust with file' and sprinkle with green onions to garnish. Enjoy!


----------



## Coho

Don?t worry about getting a little goofy (or goofier) from eating this delicious duck. The alcohol burns off during the cooking process. This recipe is also delicious with venison, goose, pork, beef and pheasant.
CAUTION: When you add bourbon to the pan, it may ignite! Slowly pour the bourbon into the pan without sticking your big head over the pan. Wait a few minutes for the alcohol to burn off.

4 servings

6 ? 8 duck breast halves, skin intact or removed
salt and freshly ground black pepper
1 tablespoon olive oil
2 tablespoons butter
3 cloves garlic, minced
1/4 cup red onion, diced
1 tablespoon brown sugar
1/2 cup beef or chicken broth
1/4 cup bourbon
1/3 cup heavy (whipping) cream

Liberally season duck breasts with salt and pepper. Heat oil and butter in a large skillet over medium-high heat. Add breasts, skin side down and cook until seared to medium brown, about 3 minutes. Flip breasts over and cook other side for 2 minutes more. Remove breasts and transfer to a plate lined with paper towels. Add garlic, onion and brown sugar to the pan. Stir to blend and cook while stirring for 3 to 4 minutes. Stir in beef broth and reduce liquid by one-half. Add bourbon very carefully (see CAUTION above) and cook for 2 minutes more. Add cream and cook until sauce is thickened. Return duck breasts to the pan to warm, but do not cook past medium-rare. Remove breasts, slice diagonally into 1/4-inch slices and spoon sauce over.

Very tasty!


----------



## BullCook

Sorry guys I'm not a fancy chef, just an ol' Columbus County Country Cook

Country Style Goose Steak
Fried Goose Breast, Green Butterbeans, Carolina Bay White Ricw w/gravy,
180' Ice Tea and SwampFire Sauce


----------



## Coho

Look good Bullcook! No fancy chef here..I just like to mix it up. I love to cook.


----------



## Spencer5100

Some cans and redheads, soaked in Mr. Yoshidas Sweet Teriyaki Marinade for a day, then throw on the BBQ at about 450. Served with a little rice, veggies and some garlic toast.


----------



## Coho

Looks good Spencer! I gather cans and redheads are very good eating.


----------



## Cruncher

Did a stuffed duck receipt barrowed from SJEMAC, but I used Speck breast. I stuffed them with wild rice,sawtayed garlic and mushrooms. It was great. Thanks for the receipt.





http://refugeforums.com/refuge/showthread.php?t=401934


----------



## Marshmonster

I think I have reached a new level of hungry now.....thanks for all the recipe ideas all I was looking for some new ones to spice things up a bit, keepem coming


----------



## dbmickle

Almost done!






The final product!





And wow! are they good!


----------



## Taterem

Skillet duck-

-Put a cast iron skillet in the oven @450 for 15-20 mins.

-After skillet is really hot, put it on the stove top at full fire.

-Put seasoned breasts in skillet for a minute and a half each side. Watch them sizzle.

-Put skillet w/ breasts back in the oven for 6-10 minutes depending on your tastes. Med. rare is usually best, make sure not to over cook. 

-Take meat out of the oven, remove from skillet and let rest.

-While the meat is resting, I make a brown gravy.

Slice and serve.


----------



## call4ducks

Cooked a couple of Specs last week for me and the family, did them on the Q 
I like to do them in the disposable tins ,bird should be dry as a bone,
brush with Basque Norte Marinade
stuff with onions
garlic 
and apples 
cook for around 30 min at 450
and they are mouth watering ,also made Italian green beans ,potatoes and a nice salad, and a glass or 4 of some good red wine...



[/IMG][/QUOTE]


----------



## Luigi Daniele

Coho said:


> 6 &#8211; 8 duck breast halves, skin intact or removed
> salt and freshly ground black pepper
> 1 tablespoon olive oil
> 2 tablespoons butter
> 3 cloves garlic, minced
> 1/4 cup red onion, diced
> 1 tablespoon brown sugar
> 1/2 cup beef or chicken broth
> 1/4 cup bourbon
> 1/3 cup heavy (whipping) cream
> 
> 
> 
> Very tasty!




Looks awesome--am going to give it a try! Thanks, amico mio.


----------



## Coho

Thanks to all the recently put pics up!


----------



## jkryspin

Duck cubes wrapped in bacon and soaked in italian dressing...


----------



## Widgeon Kryptonite

chicken fried venison


----------



## medulla762

Duck wraps

On the grill





Off the grill





On the plate







Bacon lover wraps.or couldnt shoot for ***** and had to use up all the bacon on the few that did make it to the strapbwahahaha


----------



## medulla762

A greenhead flanked by two gadwall






Four teal







Grilled snapper/triggerfish and mystery meat





Redfish on the halfshell and grilled dove


----------



## Coho

I got 2 1/2 hrs to lunch and now I'm hungry..


----------



## call4ducks

It all looks so good 
time to plan for tonights dinner


----------



## Luigi Daniele

Coho said:


> I got 2 1/2 hrs to lunch and now I'm hungry..



Me, too 

@ medulla: Have you got a recipe for the wraps?


----------



## medulla762

Luigi Daniele said:


> Me, too
> 
> @ medulla: Have you got a recipe for the wraps?







medulla762 wildfowl wraps



Clean breast thoroughly removing all fat, fodder, silver skin, blood clots, and exposed artery. 
Use a thin blade fillet knife to make a lengthwise incision in the center of the breast. Stuff with slivers of onion, jalapeno, cream cheese and/or anything else you like. 
Season both sides with http://topchefs.chef2chef.net/recipes-2/emeril/recipes/emeril-rustic-rub.htm 
I add extra cayenne 
Wrap lengthwise with a strip of peppered bacon cut to just overlap(the breast will not be on the fire long enough to cook two layers of bacon) 
Truss with kitchen(cotton) twine. Three to four loops will generally do. Trussing gives the breast a thick uniform shape that will not be possible with toothpicks. This shape is what allows the breast to not overcook before bacon is ready. Breast should be rare-medium rare. Allow breast to cool slightly before removing twine and slicing/serving. 
Cold leftovers are excellent sliced thin and tossed in a salad 

Cook over a HOT fire. I like charcoal with mesquite chunks thrown on just before placing the breast on the grill. You are trying to evenly fry the bacon as quick as possible without burning it.


----------



## call4ducks

medulla762 said:


> medulla762 wildfowl wraps
> 
> 
> 
> Clean breast thoroughly removing all fat, fodder, silver skin, blood clots, and exposed artery.
> Use a thin blade fillet knife to make a lengthwise incision in the center of the breast. Stuff with slivers of onion, jalapeno, cream cheese and/or anything else you like.
> Season both sides with http://topchefs.chef2chef.net/recipes-2/emeril/recipes/emeril-rustic-rub.htm
> I add extra cayenne
> Wrap lengthwise with a strip of peppered bacon cut to just overlap(the breast will not be on the fire long enough to cook two layers of bacon)
> Truss with kitchen(cotton) twine. Three to four loops will generally do. Trussing gives the breast a thick uniform shape that will not be possible with toothpicks. This shape is what allows the breast to not overcook before bacon is ready. Breast should be rare-medium rare. Allow breast to cool slightly before removing twine and slicing/serving.
> Cold leftovers are excellent sliced thin and tossed in a salad
> 
> Cook over a HOT fire. I like charcoal with mesquite chunks thrown on just before placing the breast on the grill. You are trying to evenly fry the bacon as quick as possible without burning it.



Thanks for the tip and link , I will have to try this


----------



## J?ger

made with home made gravy tomatos from the back yard home made pickles and an ice cold Texas Amber


----------



## call4ducks

Looks great. ...  thanks for the post


----------



## Coho

Thanks for the pic Jager!


----------



## call4ducks

Pheasant & Wild Rice


----------



## Coho

Bam...Is that Emeril Essence on the edge?


----------



## Rudso

Just paprika


----------



## sjemac

Fiddleheads with the first fresh tomatoes from the farmers market and some thick custom cut hickory smoked pork chops. Not to mention the "Pride of Nova Scotia" -- Keith's India Pale Ale.


----------



## Cootshooter3

Some prawns and scallops just in from Alaska with some mushrooms.


----------



## Rudso

Sorry the pictures on my posts several posts back went bad so....


----------



## Coho

That steak looks mighty good..


----------



## Jacob Hyer

Growing up on a Upland Bird Hunting Club I have eaten more Game Birds than Chicken. and this is one of my Favorites. I love Devil Birds.

Pluot Bourbon Glazed Chuckar


----------



## Coho

MMMmmmm Love me some Chukar..


----------



## Coho

Duck with Grand Marnier


----------



## xdsscoutswife

Vickie's Smoked Duck with Wild Rice


----------



## Jimbob

xdsscoutswife said:


> Vickie's Wild Rice and Duck Dish



recipe?


----------



## xdsscoutswife

Here ya go....


Vickie&#8217;s Smoked Duck with Wild Rice See pic above

1 lb bacon
1 cup cilantro coarsely chopped.
1-2 garlic cloves finely chopped
1 medium-large sized red onion diced
4 large duck breasts diced into small cubes (make sure they are small cubes as that helps with searing and with soaking up the spices)
1/2 to 1 tsp liquid smoke
1/4 cup good quality grated Parmesan cheese. (Better quality makes all the difference)
1/2 (may need more to taste) tsp good quality garlic powder
salt and pepper to taste

You can use any brand of your favorite wild rice for this dish.

Combine Parmesan cheese and garlic powder. Sprinkle over diced duck until all meat is coated and set aside or in the refrigerator until needed (remember that the longer you let it sit the more flavor the meat will soak up, I try to let it sit a couple of hours before starting).

Cut bacon into small strips and crisp in large skillet. Once bacon is crispy have the duck ready. Push all the bacon to one side of the pan. Tip pan to the side so that all the bacon grease forms a puddle on the opposite side. Make sure this grease is *really hot* (burner set between medium and high, this will sear the duck and give it a steak like texture). Slowly add the duck to the grease (make sure you keep the pan tipped) The meat is usually cooked within two to three minutes&#8230;make sure you keep it moving in the grease so as not to burn it. Lower the flame to medium and set the pan flat again. Make sure you taste your duck and add salt and pepper to your liking. Add cloves of garlic, onion, liquid smoke and cilantro and saut? for 2-3 minutes. Drain any excess grease and serve over you favorite wild rice.

It is delicious!!! Enjoy!!!


----------



## Coho

From recipes:
Wild Duck Scaloppine by O'Mordha


----------



## Wiz Bang

Got my DU Magazine and it had a great stuffed goose recipe. Came out well.

Tried it out and it was good.

















Page 30 DU Jan/Feb 2009 issue By Scott Leysath
4 skinless goose breast fillets
3 tbl spoons olive oil
salt and pepper
1/2 bell pepper, finely diced
1/4 cup onion, finely diced
2 garlic cloves, minced
2 tble spoons fresh sage leaves, minced or 2 teaspoons dried.
1 cup cubed stuffing
1/2 cup warm chicken broth
1/3 cup shredded parmesan cheese
dash Tabasco sauce

butterfly goose breasts lengthwise but not all the way through (leave a hinge). put in a gallon zip lock and pound to 1/4 inch thick. rub with two tble spoons olive oil and season with salt and pepper.

heat remaining olive oil in a small skillet and saute bell pepper, onion and garlic for 3 min let cool. combine all remaining ingredients.

lay fillets out and fill with stuffing and roll up tightly like a burrito. place the fillets seam side down and about 1/4 inch apart in a lightly greased baking dish, and roast in preheated 400 degree oven until browned on the top. about 10 min for medium rare.

I only had one goose, I cooked mine close to 20 min and they were closer to medium. The ends were a little over done while the center's were still rare in the center. 

Very good. Served myself and 5 of my kids. 10, 9, 5, 4, 2!!! The dog ate the left over end scraps!!!


----------



## Coho

I'll try that with a couple snows I got yesterday..


----------



## KEN

xdsscoutswife said:


> Vickie's Smoked Duck with Wild Rice





Tried this for lunch today.Tasted pretty good.Made one alteration.....added red pepper flakes to zip it up a little.


----------



## O'Mordha

*Buffalo Style Duck*












Recipe HERE


----------



## Coho

Another one that looks good..


----------



## O'Mordha

Greek Veniburger






Recipe HERE!


----------



## TheDuckSlayer

Grilled deer backstrap with rice, sauteed portobellos and onions, and salad


----------



## RedDog

Marinated, slow roasted pheasant over a hickory fire back at camp after a long day in the field


----------



## Coho

Looks good! I posted your picture again.


----------



## Coho

From Ian in Canada:
Smoked boneless Woodduck stuffed with chestnuts, wild rice and apples..


----------



## buckshot Tx

hear some duck fingers


----------



## drylok

buckshot Tx said:


> hear some duck fingers



How did you prepare those?


----------



## FloridaFowler




----------



## FloridaFowler

on a bed of garlic rosemary couscous, dill roasted red potatoes, and a cold salad of green and red bell peppers, cucumbers, carrots, olive oil & white wine vinegar


----------



## FloridaFowler




----------



## FloridaFowler

with homemade cornbread and grilled sweet potato


----------



## FloridaFowler




----------



## FloridaFowler




----------



## Jimbob

Nice!


----------



## FloridaFowler

Rosemary grilled lamb, garlic and dill pan roasted red potatoes, and steamed fresh snap beans with toasted almonds (and maybe a glass of red wine....maybe). This is how EVERY weekend should start!


----------



## Coho

Thanks for posting the pics!


----------



## Wiz Bang

How do you get rid of a limit of Ducks? This is a 10, it's to die for!!! This is my favorite recipee yet.






out of DU Magazine
6 appetizer servings 
Preparation Time: 15 minutes 
Marinade Time: 1 &#8211; 4 hours 
Cooking Time: Less than 10 minutes 

6 &#8211; 8 skinless duck breast fillet halves 
1/4 cup extra virgin olive oil 
10 - 12 cloves fresh garlic, minced 
3 tablespoons Worcestershire sauce 
3 tablespoons soy sauce 
1 tablespoon lemon juice 
2 tablespoons Dijon mustard 
1 tablespoon freshly ground black pepper 
1/2 teaspoon kosher salt 
wooden skewers soaked in water for 30 minutes 

Instructions 1. Slice duck fillets across the "grain" of the meat into 3/4-inch thick strips. 

2. In a medium bowl, whisk together remaining ingredients (except skewers). Add sliced duck to bowl, toss to coat evenly, cover and refrigerate for 1 to 4 hours. Turning occasionally (i poked mine with a fork to tenderize and get the seasonings to penetrait, then put in the fridge for 40 min). 

3. Remove meat from marinade and drain, but do not pay dry. Place skewers into meat and grill to desired doneness over a well-oiled, medium-hot grill. For medium-rare, cooking time is approximately 3 &#8211; 4 minutes (I did mine 5-6 more medium than medium rare still tender and juicy).


----------



## FloridaFowler

This was my first shot at quail last night. Grilled it with a little onion and rosemary inside. Sides included almond wild rice, grilled sweet corn, grilled aparagus with parmesan, and jalapeno cornbread. Add a nice SE Austrailian shiraz, and it was a good night with friends and football!


----------



## Longtom

Not wild game but a nice pic .......We cooked these for a school fundraiser and sold 800 plates..........


----------



## Coho

Lunch time!


----------



## Spoonbilla

Gizzards to go with




And finished wit some turnips


----------



## Hunnfshcal

http://www.refugeforums.com/refuge/showthread.php?t=840279


----------



## Duck Assassin

Like to try some those duck viddles. Have the recipes.


----------



## james067

woww its look yummyy


----------



## Rudso

Duck tenderloin tacos. Best tacos I've had.


----------



## Rudso

Grilled teal marinated in teriyaki, bacon & roasted garlic mashed potatoes, brussel sprouts grilled in duck/bacon fat with some toast with roasted garlic and it's oil. Came out superb!


----------



## Coho

All looks great!


----------



## QuaaackerJack

Duck fajitas!


----------



## meat hunter

Made this the other night. Venison backstrap with a BlackBerry reduction, 9 hour burgundy mushrooms, mashed taters and homemade pain a l'ancienne bread.


----------



## iaduckhunter

Maple plank green wing teal.


----------



## Missy Skeeter

Simple grilled duck (pintail, widgeon)


----------



## Missy Skeeter

Moose roast


----------



## bullpinnie

Elk cajun meat pies


----------



## Larry Welch

Goose tacos


----------



## bullpinnie

Elk Sausage Kolaches


----------



## Aunt Betty

Hey grampaw what's fer supper?
All I could get was a raccoon.


----------



## Out of focus

Made 140 lbs of pork sausage on Saturday, cold smoked em for 12 hours. Pulled em out super bowl Sunday morning.


----------



## Luigi Daniele

*standing ovation*


----------



## jzee

90lbs of Summer Sausage, I would like to say Goose and Duck, but this was the 2nd batch of the year, and Ducks were far and few between this year.


----------



## Larry Welch

Dove street tacos


----------



## Luigi Daniele

Larry Welch said:


> Dove street tacos
> 
> View attachment 281614


Recipe, please?


----------



## Larry Welch

Sure, slice dove breast in strips, dice up a onion, I like for my pile of strips and onions about equal. Put butter in a pan about medium heat when good and hot add meat and onions, while that cooks cut up cilantro and lettuce. Add cilantro to pan when onions look about 1/3 cooked, then after a few minutes add taco seasoning and turn up the heat and cook until onions are about 2/3 done and remove. I then with a little butter fry one side of corn tortillas and put my cheese on top, usually habenaro cheese, when cheese is melted remove. Add lettuce suaces whatever you like and enjoy. Your heat settings could be different. Dove is usually in that medium range when right.


----------



## Larry Welch

Larry Welch said:


> Sure, slice dove breast in strips, dice up a onion, I like for my pile of strips and onions about equal. Put butter in a pan about medium heat when good and hot add meat and onions, while that cooks cut up cilantro and lettuce. Add cilantro to pan when onions look about 1/3 cooked, then after a few minutes add taco seasoning and turn up the heat and cook until onions are about 2/3 done and remove. I then with a little butter fry one side of corn tortillas and put my cheese on top, usually habenaro cheese, when cheese is melted remove. Add lettuce suaces whatever you like and enjoy. Your heat settings could be different. Dove is usually in that medium range when right.


Also works for ducks and geese.


----------



## Larry Welch

Fried red fish fillets, slaw and French fried taters mmhumm


----------



## Larry Welch

Fried turkey chunks and sweet potato fries


----------



## Larry Welch

Bear taco dip


----------



## Out of focus

Taco dip recipe please. Looks great.


----------



## Larry Welch

Cook your choice of meat, shredded or ground. We've used squirrel, bear, deer, elk even geese. Add onions and other ingredients you may like, peppers, mushrooms there is no limit. About 1/3 done add taco style seasoning when all appears 2/3 done add beans of your choice, ours is Bush baked beans. Cover with shredded cheese and slide into preheated oven at 350 and cook until cheese is melted and starts to turn brown.


----------



## Larry Welch

Sea scoter nuggets


----------



## Sam Ortmann

Red beans and rice made with andouille and smoked neck from some hogs off my buddy’s place up near Baton Rouge just went on the stove for supper tonight. 
Probably gonna have it with smoked chicken thighs and some string beans.


----------



## Sam Ortmann

The results


----------



## Out of focus

Looks great!


----------



## Larry Welch

Cooked for the work crowd, sea and common scoter tacos, that's the second pan of meat.


----------



## Larry Welch




----------



## Goosekiller

Goose snack sticks just out of the smoker.


----------

